

Selling my first business, a 6 year old automated website - tectonic
https://flippa.com/2782057-absurdlycool-freebie-finder-6-years-old-profitable-automated

======
tectonic
I decided that it's finally time to sell my first profitable website. Mixed
emotions! I'll write up a retrospective soon. I learned so much about business
and niche marketing with this 6 year project.

~~~
seltzered_
Very cool - bookmarking your blog and looking forward to the retrospective.
While I'm focused on building some real web / desktop apps, I want some tiny
short-term income to cover bills, and recently got nexuscasefinder &
galaxycasefinder (after reading about the ipadcasefinder dude) for a referral
site.

EDIT: spoke too soon, realized you don't have a blog. oh wait, you do, it's
just super sublty linked.

------
alexlitov
How did this made to front page?

~~~
vampirechicken
Greed and avarice. Everybody wants to find out how to make a buck, especially
form somebody who made one already.

